# Making this up as I go along. Will I get chopped?



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2016)

Spent the morning turning big boards into little boards....

Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## larry C (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2016)

You're killing us! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> You're killing us! Chuck



You know how Colin is Chuck. By tomorrow night he'll have 400 of them done and they'll be gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2016)

Tony said:


> You know how Colin is Chuck. By tomorrow night he'll have 400 of them done and they'll be gorgeous!



I don't have enough clamps....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I don't have enough clamps....



Hell, you'll just make those too!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2016)

Tony said:


> Hell, you'll just make those too!



Actually, I may come back in later tonight, A friend I'm storing stuff for has 20 3 foot pipe clamps in a pile in my garage. I'm sure he won't mind if I use them....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2016)

And I need more clamps.... Hoping to get another 10-12 in clamps before bed tonight. Also got to remember to grab my 4 1/2C and make sure it's sharp and my 80...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

Ya, 400 at least.......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2016)

Spent the evening taking tickets at the local high school basketball game and came back to the shop for a while afterwards, got the first glue ups out of the clamps, glued up the rest of them I had stock ready for. Used wax paper in between each set so I could clamp two at a time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2016)

Cleaned up the shop floor this morning and getting ready to go all old school on these boards! Looking forward to getting used to my new sharpening rig.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2016)

Veritas!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2016)

Now that I figured out how to turn this thing on....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2016)

Cool, but why would you do that by hand? I know you have a planer, and it looks like it would fit, unless you want a workout.


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Now that I figured out how to turn this thing on....
> 
> View attachment 118283



@Brink , quit using Colin's screen name!!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Brink , quit using Colin's screen name!!!!



He does big impressive things with his unplugged tools. I'm still getting there....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Now that I figured out how to turn this thing on....
> 
> View attachment 118283


I noticed it isn't connected to a dust collector... safety first!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Brink , quit using Colin's screen name!!!!



He's leaving the dark side

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2016)

The first 6 are getting oiled!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 9, 2016)

There's a good use for a tablesaw

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2016)

Brink said:


> There's a good use for a tablesaw



That's a saw????? I thought it was just a portable workbench. That explains the cord on it....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Now that I figured out how to turn this thing on....



A few cups of coffee, couple smokes, and breakfast at Burdey's before that thing would start running?

Boards are looking good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2016)

To wrap up this thread, here the boards are all smooth, oiled, and ready to sell. This was fun, In the next week or two it looks like I may be bidding to create counter tops for a house in town using handmade butcher block......

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2016)

Those look great Colin, good luck on getting the job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Dec 14, 2016)

Good work there Colin -

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> it looks like I may be bidding to create counter tops for a house in town using handmade butcher block......



I am seriously interested in that. If we buy this house, or build one (later on) I want to do that to my counter top also. I was thinking of doing em length wise.


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I am seriously interested in that. If we buy this house, or build one (later on) I want to do that to my counter top also. I was thinking of doing em length wise.



Like this Marc?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yep...but staggering the pieces...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2016)

We know that isn't your bench; you can see the top of it... there are no flat rate boxes anywhere in the picture. Who's table top picture did you steal???

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

